# Wide or mid-wide boards



## atomite0 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys I ride a standard width board right now and I have size 12.5 boots. I'm buying a board soon and I'm wondering if I should get a mid-wide board or a wide one?


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

This probably wont help a whole lot but it might. I have size 12 but my board is just wider in general. So id think that it depends on the board your looking at.
Try and see what fits without being to much.


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

i rock mid wide on 12.5- stance 21, -9
(25,9 width) with no problems


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

atomite0 said:


> Hey guys I ride a standard width board right now and I have size 12.5 boots. I'm buying a board soon and I'm wondering if I should get a mid-wide board or a wide one?


In my limited experience "mid-wide" is the same as "wide". Whenever I review the specs on these they all seem to tend towards a waist width of 263-265mm on average. 

Usually you're looking at a difference of about 10mm between the wide and regular width boards. Example the Never Summer Evo size 161cm has waist of 255 and the Revolver (wide Evo) is 265. Most regular wide tend to fall between 250-255. 

A lot of people wearing 12s say they have no trouble riding a regular width board but just pay attention to the waist dimensions. Some regular boards are sub-250mm which is going to be very narrow for someone with bigger feet. Try to find something on the wider end of the regular spectrum like 255mm and see how it feels underfoot. If you duck your stance at 15/-15 you'll probably survive pretty well except for on super tight carves you might get some drag.

I'd like to see a waist 259/260  which would be (IMO) truly a "mid-wide" but I can't really find anything in that size.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

garavac said:


> i rock mid wide on 12.5- stance 21, -9
> (25,9 width) with no problems


what are you riding that has a 259mm width? I can't seem to find anything between 255 and 260 or so!


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

the travis rice has a 25.8 ww in the 157


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

nice. 258 would be perfect but t-rice not in my budget this year


----------



## nscullion001 (Dec 26, 2010)

NeverSummer Legacy 156 and Ride Machete 157W both have waist widths of 261mm which is pretty close to what you are saying.

I am pretty sure that some of the Burton wide boards had waists at around 258mm but I cant be 100% sure. Check out their website and see.

This question has tortured me in my search for a board as I have US sixe 12 boots. After researching loads I just today bought the Lib Tech Skate Banana 156cm. It has a waist of 255mm which, as you say, is at the top end of the normal boards. i hope it will be fine for me, have asked lots of people on here and I think it should be.

Cannot wait to ride it this weekend!


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, burton has a few with 258 ww. Look at the blunt or the custom wide.


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

i ride ns premier f1r in 165..
but you also have a couple of atomic boards midwide...
what do you need it for? park, freeride?


----------



## fhg25 (Dec 26, 2010)

I ride a Machete 157w and wear a size 13. It's a prefect fit with my 22" duck footed stance. 0 toe or heel drag & still have great board control.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

david_z said:


> I'd like to see a waist 259/260  which would be (IMO) truly a "mid-wide" but I can't really find anything in that size.


The Jones Mountain Twin 160W is 26.0.

Other boards have waists in this range if you choose the right length. E.g., the Ride DH2 156W is 26.0. I ride a DH2.4 159W at 26.2, and I find it a very convenient size.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

OP I wear a size 12 Burton Ruler boot and I have ride antic 158W and a 162W, stance 22" from 15 back -7. I did a little research on mid-wide boards but I didn't really find any I liked in the brands I prefered but I really didn't notice the widths being that much different. I love riding a wide board compared to a regular width, my riding improved quite a bit.


----------



## atomite0 (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay thanks for the input guys. I never knew waist width mattered all that much. I looked into it and my board right now has a waist width of 247.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

atomite0 said:


> Okay thanks for the input guys. I never knew waist width mattered all that much. I looked into it and my board right now has a waist width of 247.


You're riding a 24.7 with size 12.5? Wow -- I can't imagine something like that for myself, and I'm only size 11.5.


----------



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got my 164.5 T.Rice its a 26.2 waist width, very happy to report that my size 13 Burton Hails fit on it in a forward stance without any significant toe drag.


----------

